# Breeder Frustration



## MaryJ83 (Jan 1, 2013)

On May 20th I put a deposit down on what would be my second hedgehog. She is a sweet little girl about 3 months old. I used the same breeder 2 years earlier when I adopted my current hedgehog, Tilly. My first experience with this breeder was pleasant. 

Well, it is now June 1st and I am still trying to get a pick up date set. When I first contacted her she said we would wait a week and set a pick up date so she would have a better idea of what her schedule would be. She was planning on being out of town towards the end of May. No big deal so, I agreed. A week came and went. No email. I waited patiently. Finally on the 31st I got an email about setting a date. I sent her an email stating the days I am available. (Which is just about anytime since I am a teacher and school is now out for summer. ) She replies that tomorrow, May 2nd, is a good day if I can make it. She just needed to know what time would be good for me. I replied with a possible time. Well, its been several hours and still no response. Its getting fairly late as well. To pick up my hedgehog, I will be traveling just over 3hrs one way. To be able to make it in time, if she wants to go with my suggested pick up time of 11:00, I will need to leave pretty early in the morning. I am starting to get the feeling I will not be hearing from her tonight. Which means no pick up tomorrow.

At this point I am just plain frustrated. I am trying to be understanding but I'm not getting a good feeling about things. I chose this breeder because I know she is a good breeder. Her hedgies are very well taken care of and healthy. Yes, she is very expensive (twice as expensive as other breeds I know of) but its worth it for a healthy hedgie. I have invested a good bit of money by this point and will be going well out of my way having chosen this breeder. I just feel like she could be a little more efficient in her business practices. Also, her policies states that you have 2 weeks to pick up your hedgehog after deposit if it is already weened. After that she starts charging more money to hold the hedgehog. My two weeks is running out (not due to my doing). 

I am seriously thinking about telling my breeder I am just not comfortable with how things are going and maybe seek out a new breeder. It will break my heart if it comes to that and I will lose my 50 dollar deposit. I really have my heart set on the little girl I have picked out now. What would you suggest?


----------



## MaryJ83 (Jan 1, 2013)

Also, I forgot to mention. She told me she has had issues with my emails going to junk mail and that has been some of the delay in replying to me. So, I offered my phone number thinking that would be helpful. She still insists on using email instead, even though it is not proving very reliable.

Sigh, just so frustrating. Oh, and I for got to mention she is listed as a breeder on the breeder list of this site.


----------



## RoseTheJinx (Jun 13, 2015)

How did this work out? Did you get ahold of her?


----------



## MaryJ83 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for asking, I finally heard back from her well past 11:00 that night. I almost missed the message since I did not think anyone would send such an important email so late at night. 

The first time I used this breeder, several years ago, I had a nice experience. Not sure why it was so difficult this time. I'm just happy that I did get my little girl, Tessie, and she is doing great!


----------

